# Who said an RS car can't be REALLY sexy?



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

All you naysayers who said there's no splash guards for an RS car have been proven wrong, with about 20 minutes of freestyling and a ten cent utility knife:



















Fronts required some modification to make work, but they did. I don't think they are too low, because they now mount at the point where it would on a non-RS body.

Rears were a perfect fit!

This is the eBay kit for $15.80 in the US. Bought them last Sunday night, were shipped Monday, and arrived today via USPS in a soft plastic envelope.

I'm too old to be pulling off all the wheels to install them, so I got them started on an angle with the drill and finished them off with a ratcheting right angle bit screwdriver. It was tight, but I never even as much as jacked it up.

I think it does add a touch of class to the look of the car. Like a knee length pencil skirt on a beautiful woman.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice! They look good 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice job! Let's see some farther away pictures now. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did that two years ago . hmmmm . about them being sexy ..when does that part show up ?
Good Deal Man ..



MOTY



So when did you get out of the back seat to put those on ?

But seriously no more calcium chloride slushies along your door panels to contend with ..
The added bonus they do look good , and that meet of yours will give you that Impresssion that you seek . Unlike me you have to roll up hella Deep with a T shirt .


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very like. Yes farther away pics.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks good. Nice improvising.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> Very like. Yes farther away pics.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Today. It was dark out last night when I took those, and they were barely showing up in the distance pics I took in the garage.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Farther away pics here, and I added some highlights to the flap areas so you can see them.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And then the Sexy Appears ..


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

That is mighty sexy!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I've said it before, but I really wish Autumn Metallic had been around when I ordered my 2013. Such a great color on the Cruze. Nice work!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I want a Cruze that looks like that... hmm..I do need a second car still

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Not bad.. not too bad at all!!!

The guards look great on your car!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree BowtieGuy. It's one of my favorite Cruze colors. Probably because it reminds me so much of all the nice things about autumn in Michigan. That's my favorite time of year. You did a great job Sunline!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

I have the very same car, only I tinted my windows, front marker lights, and black vinyl on the badges! Looks like ill have to cut the flaps when I decide to go for it


2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F-150 FX4 Longhorn lifted


----------

